# Action Video of Black Hole Cape Cod Special 80g rod for tarpon



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I had a great time for tarpon fishing in Costa Rica recently.
I could test several Black Hole rods for tarpon and one of the rods I tested was 5'10" Black Hole Cape Cod Special 80g spinning rod. 
It was fun to fight big tarpon with such a light rod. 
All other videos of fighting tarpon with other Black Hole rods will be posted soon


----------

